# motor prices



## riverliquor (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys, Im currently running a 93 evinrude 150 that does a great job on my boat. Here latley though Ive been thinking of buying a newer motor and if I go newer I want to go bigger as well. How much should I expect to spend on a 99 or newer 200-250? Also do any of you guys know any good places to shop for one? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Seth (Jan 23, 2013)

Here ya go! Only $17,500 but you will have the baddest motor out there! :mrgreen: 

https://trouttandsons.com/AquaBoss2/aq-show.php?listid=134219149799595&page=6&p=5&s=make ASC


----------



## jacobxrt (Jan 24, 2013)

riverliquor said:


> Hey guys, Im currently running a 93 evinrude 150 that does a great job on my boat. Here latley though Ive been thinking of buying a newer motor and if I go newer I want to go bigger as well. How much should I expect to spend on a 99 or newer 200-250? Also do any of you guys know any good places to shop for one? Thanks for any help you can provide.


I would watch Craigslist for a motor. Fairly common in the winter. If that doesn't have anything to your liking, I would try a local marine for pre-owned o/b.


----------

